# Spain Primera liga 08 May



## OddsPoster (May 6, 2010)

08 May 18:00 D Coruna v Mallorca  3.40 3.40 2.10 +21  
08 May 18:00 Espanyol v Osasuna  2.05 3.30 3.60 +20  
08 May 18:00 Getafe v Malaga  1.80 3.40 4.50 +24  
08 May 18:00 Real Madrid v Athletic Bilbao  1.11 9.00 19.00 +19  
08 May 18:00 Sevilla v Barcelona  6.00 4.00 1.53 +20  
08 May 18:00 Sporting Gijon v Atletico Madrid  1.66 3.75 5.00 +21  
08 May 18:00 Tenerife v Almeria  1.75 3.60 4.50 +21  
08 May 18:00 Valladolid v Racing Santander  2.10 3.40 3.40 +21  
08 May 18:00 Villarreal v Valencia  1.75 3.80 4.33 +21  
08 May 18:00 Xerez v Real Zaragoza  2.90 3.30 2.37


----------



## shanomano23 (May 8, 2010)

Sevilla v Barcelona

There are few teams in the world capable of beating Barcelona and Sevilla is among them, which is one of the reasons why our Sevilla vs Barcelona prediction is for a double chance on the home side. Sevilla still has plenty of high quality players especially in attack with Adriano, Jesus Navas, Renato, Capel, Negredo, Kanoute

Prediction: 1X (double chance)


----------

